# Will tiger barbs school with other barb varietys?



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

I have 5 tiger barbs in my 30 gal and I wanted to add 2 albinos to the school. will they school together or keep seperate? I do have other fish in the tank if that helps. thanks alot.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you should have no problem, i used to have 5 tiger barbs and 5 albino barbs in same tank with giant danios and 10 black skirt tetras and they did great no problems


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Usually fish of a similar size and shape will school together. Many different types of barbs will school together. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Albino and standard Tiger Barbs are the same species, just different colors. What an Albino of any species needs to worry about is how being an Albino impacts it survival with other species that might prey on it. In the Natural World an Albino stands out, it has no place to hide. They are the first to be picked off by predators.


----------



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Im gonna go ahead and get the two albinos since I shoulden have to worry about any agression towards them since I dont have anything "aggresive" in the tank.


----------



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

only reason I had any doubts was because i was reading that fish use visual ques when schooling like coluors and patterns when schooling. Like clown loaches sometimes schooling with tiger barbs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Its good you didn't mean cherries.....my 13 don't school with each other, much less any other species


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jrman: You're cherry barbs swim separately? That's really weird! Are they aggressive to each other?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cherries are everywhere. They gather in small groups at one area of the tank in very small groups, but move fairly separate. They are bad schoolers. I would guess Rosies are probably the same way, but I have never owned any. This is all in 125g tank - 6ft of swimming room. They may act differently in a smaller tank or larger population.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

LOL! That sounded hilarious! "Cherries are everywhere!" (It sounds like there was an explosion or something, hahahaha!) 6ft of swimming room is pretty impressive! I'd be happy if I was a fish in that tank!


----------

